# Adopting an older chi. how to bond?



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll be adopting an older chihuahua soon, hes a 1 year old. 
and I know the change from his breeders home and schedule to mine will be very different and was wondering how I should go about bonding with him and getting him settled and ok with the big change 

should I leave him be for a lil while to get adjusted? 

anybody have experience with this? 


here he is by the way.. 









thanks for any help


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

We got Betty at 3 years old (last year). She loves me, and love the SO.

I don't think an older dog is much different than a pup - you give them rules, and stability so they see you as alpha and the loves comes quickly on the heels of that.

Betty is allowed to go into the back yard without her leash because she knows to do what I say. I always go through doors first, her second (or behind any humans). 

Goodluck with your pup! He is super cute.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

What she said. It really isn't that different. Great thing is that someone else got to do the housebreaking!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I got Joie at 3 years, Stella at 5 years, and Carlos at 1.5 years.

I think it's pretty much the same process for pups and older ones.
Be patient, let them get comfortable and settled, and within a week or
two it will seem like they were always there with you. 

Congrats and well done on taking an older Chi in :headbang:


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I would not leave him be. give him lots of love, take him for a long walk when you 1st get him and boundries and limitations of the house and what you expect out of him.I wish you both much joy.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

The only "issue" you may have which will make it harder for him to settle is if he is moving from a home with many Chihuahuas to one where he will be a lone dog.

Also ask if he is lead trained and used to going out alone for walks, many breeders never take their dogs out 
Ask if he is socialised well and used to other dogs, travelling in car, children, household noises etc.

DON'T take it for granted that he will be housetrained  

Many people easily and successfully adopt older dogs. They can and often do need a little longer to get used to anew regime than puppies, it all depends on their background.

Get as much information as you can from his breeder and that will help, though unfortunately not all breeders/sellers are as honest as they could be...

Good luck and I think he is lovely 
x


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

My dogs have all been young adults or older pups,7 or 8 months old. I try to hold cuddle and make them feel safe and secure when I get them. They all bonded to me really fast, faster that to the other family members.


----------



## tiffanybell (Oct 12, 2009)

A lady in my dog training club recommended that I try this technique that she uses with rescued dogs. I haven't done so yet. She said to do it on a weekend when you can spend all of your time with your pup aside from a shower. 

Take a regular length leash and attach the handle to your waist via a belt or something like that. Hook your dog up to the other end. Have your dog go absolutely everywhere with you for 24-48 hours.

She said it helps with the bonding and gaining trust. She said it would also be useful because little dogs would learn where to walk so they don't get stepped on.

Like I said, I haven't tried it. Anyone think it is crazy or is this a legit technique to bond with dogs?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I think it's a bit crazy 

I've taken in a lot of rescue dogs and pups over the years and I personally believe it's better to allow dogs to come to you in their own time. After all what's the rush?

Apart from that, devoted though I was to my rescues...even I wouldn't have wanted to have one dragged around behind me for a couple of days!!!

It's one thing bonding and just a fine line between making them become over dependant on you! You can't keep any new dog with you day and night over a weekend and then expect it to be happy to be left alone when you go out on Monday...

Just my thoughts 

x


----------



## tiffanybell (Oct 12, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> I think it's a bit crazy
> 
> I've taken in a lot of rescue dogs and pups over the years and I personally believe it's better to allow dogs to come to you in their own time. After all what's the rush?
> 
> ...


Haha, That was kind of my thoughts as well! I don't think mine would want to stand by me while I do dishes, etc. Good thing I didn't try it I guess.


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

jazzman said:


> I got Joie at 3 years, Stella at 5 years, and Carlos at 1.5 years.
> 
> I think it's pretty much the same process for pups and older ones.
> Be patient, let them get comfortable and settled, and within a week or
> ...


thanks  Im a lil sad I missed the puppy stage but on the other hand, Im not gonna miss potty training lol



Rosiesmum said:


> The only "issue" you may have which will make it harder for him to settle is if he is moving from a home with many Chihuahuas to one where he will be a lone dog.
> 
> Also ask if he is lead trained and used to going out alone for walks, many breeders never take their dogs out
> Ask if he is socialised well and used to other dogs, travelling in car, children, household noises etc.
> ...


thank you  as for the breeder, I really lucked out with her. he has been socialized to many different situations, other dogs, people, etc.. he really seems like a well rounded little dog. shes a very small scale breeder but she does everything I was looking for. Feeds raw, doesn't over vaccinate, socializes them. Im so happy she decided to adopt out this guy 

the only real issue is that she says he gets a little carsick sometimes.. but im sure thats something I can deal with/work on


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

tiffanybell said:


> A lady in my dog training club recommended that I try this technique that she uses with rescued dogs. I haven't done so yet. She said to do it on a weekend when you can spend all of your time with your pup aside from a shower.
> 
> Take a regular length leash and attach the handle to your waist via a belt or something like that. Hook your dog up to the other end. Have your dog go absolutely everywhere with you for 24-48 hours.
> 
> ...


I've heard of this technique, but in relation to housetraining, not bonding. The training theory is that if your dog is tethered to you at all times except when he's crated, he has less chance of sneaking off to do his business behind the couch or other secluded area, plus his human is constantly aware of him and his whereaabouts, so has less chance of ignoring or missing his potty signals.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

just wanted to say, hes gorgeous! x


----------

